# anyone have any experience with these shoes



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 30, 2015)

I know I've been a pain in the ass about shoes lately, but I'm just checking all my options. 

So I'm in between the Adidas power lift 2.0 or these http://www.maxbarbell.com/products/sabo-powerlift-weightlifting-shoes


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2015)

Nope. I never had shoes specifically designed for lifting and at $120, probably never will.  You'd shit if you saw what I squat in.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 30, 2015)

I have the Wei-Rui. Cheapest oly shoe you can get and it still made a huge difference.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2015)

snake said:


> Nope. I never had shoes specifically designed for lifting and at $120, probably never will.  You'd shit if you saw what I squat in.



Tone Barbaccio actually made fun of snakes shoes. I did in fact shit myself when I saw them.


----------



## snake (Oct 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tone Barbaccio actually made fun of snakes shoes. I did in fact shit myself when I saw them.



That was one of many things he poked fun at.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 30, 2015)

I currently use the powerlift 2.0s.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 30, 2015)

I either lift in socks or running shoes because that's all I have. 

Standing on concrete all day and then lifting in socks on concrete sucks but I do it because it needs done.

Snake that place has a coupon for the shoes, I can get them for $95 with free shipping.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Oct 30, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> Tone Barbaccio actually made fun of snakes shoes. I did in fact shit myself when I saw them.





snake said:


> That was one of many things he poked fun at.



The greatest quote from Tone was "You literally do everything wrong. Everything. But you've hit every lift." I just shrugged my shoulders, pretended like I didn't know Snake, and carried on...


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Oct 30, 2015)

Lmao awesome


----------



## Milo (Oct 30, 2015)

Couple dudes at my gym have them. Not really a fan. I squat in Adipowers (worth the $200) and deadlift in slippers.


----------



## ninesevennine (Oct 30, 2015)

i lift in my square toe boots. really good for posture and everyone seems to be checkn me ouut &#55357;&#56834;


----------

